# HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!



## try2findus (May 30, 2011)

Well, we've finally hit the road!!!  We are headed west toward Lake Powell and looking forward to some R&R.  

The wind is making travel interesting (as usual) and the temperatures are HOT!   

We watched a wildfire 4 exits up I-40, from our site here at Oasis RV Resort.  Sadly a few folks lost their homes.  

As we celebrate Memorial Day, let us not only remember the brave men and women who made the ultimate sacrifices, but keep those in Alabama, Missouri and others who have lost so much, in our prayers!!

Happy Memorial Day to all!


----------



## H2H1 (May 30, 2011)

Re: HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!

well said Jeanie, well said.I was just about to post a comment. But you did it for me. Thanks to all my veteran friends, thanks for you service.


----------

